# ★ Rewick ★



## vicTor (29/4/22)

_*...we believe in second chances*_​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (30/4/22)

Already checked at work, not on standby, so barring anything unforseen I'll be there for Jhb

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (2/5/22)

Thanks @vicTor 

tell us more about this meet, who is it aimed at? Is anyone welcome?

maybe can you post a pic of round 1 of the PTA vs JHB
and tell us more about the venue

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (3/5/22)

Silver said:


> Thanks @vicTor
> 
> tell us more about this meet, who is it aimed at? Is anyone welcome?
> 
> ...



hello hello hello !

absolutely anyone is welcome to attend !

even though the theme (challenge) is JHB vs PTA, anyone can attend, we had quite a few requests from Pretoria vapers wanting to attend the meets but was obviously a little too far for them to travel to the venues around Joburg, so we found a venue right in the middle between the 2 cities and wanted to see which city would have more attendees, the first one of this sort was held on 19th March and Joburg won (58 JHB vapers and 17 PTA vapers on the day - 78 of us). We now having a REMATCH ("REWICK") on the 21st May.

plenty info on the Vape Meets can be found here

the venue is a quaint little venue in the heart of Midrand (Kyalami) called The Local Bar & Kitchen with secure parking, music, food & drinks, pool tables and child friendly, check here

I also did a live walk around video of the 19th March meet which was at The Local, check here

...hope to see you all there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/5/22)

vicTor said:


> hello hello hello !
> 
> absolutely anyone is welcome to attend !
> 
> ...



Thanks for the extra info. Appreciate it 
Sounds great.
Vape meets are always super because over the years I've found its the people and the community side of vaping that is so special.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (3/5/22)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the extra info. Appreciate it
> Sounds great.
> Vape meets are always super because over the years I've found its the people and the community side of vaping that is so special.



...very special, I'm addicted

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (9/5/22)

PRIZE SPONSOR !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (10/5/22)

*3 x VAPECON 22 tickets up for grabs !!!*

someone at @Stranger table will probably win one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (10/5/22)

So what is the theme for this one ?

Oh I know, how about

Clean shaven

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (10/5/22)

Stranger said:


> So what is the theme for this one ?
> 
> Oh I know, how about
> 
> ...



if @JurgensSt shaves, I'll shave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (10/5/22)

vicTor said:


> if @JurgensSt shaves, I'll shave


You do know that this will not happen 


Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (11/5/22)

Stranger said:


> So what is the theme for this one ?
> 
> Oh I know, how about
> 
> ...


Does it have to be the beard?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (11/5/22)

Adephi said:


> Does it have to be the beard?


Here you go, this man thinks out of the box. No I never mentioned beards and NO you do not have to show us, we will take your word for it like gentlemen do.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (11/5/22)

Stranger said:


> Here you go, this man thinks out of the box. No I never mentioned beards and NO you do not have to show us, we will take your word for it like gentlemen do.



You mean I'm going to shave my overly-manly chest and not even going to show it off? That's a bit of a waste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (11/5/22)

If I shaved my chest you could make some pants like in that other thread.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (11/5/22)

Please Note - there is no prize for the smoothest chest on the day !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (11/5/22)

Any other body part, I am just looking at shaving vs epilator ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (11/5/22)

Huge Thanks to YZER CLOUDS @Hooked for sponsoring 3 great prizes for the 21 May REWICK JHB vs PTA ROUND 2 Vape Meet !

...you rock lady !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (11/5/22)

vicTor said:


> *3 x VAPECON 22 tickets up for grabs !!!*
> 
> someone at @Stranger table will probably win one



...may I just add

*these are DOUBLE WEEKEND PASS TICKETS !!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## VapeCon (12/5/22)

vicTor said:


> ...may I just add
> 
> *these are DOUBLE WEEKEND PASS TICKETS !!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (13/5/22)

hi guys, check out this local Reviewer - Oom Fishy

Please Subscribe to his YT channel.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHpC4SBNWJ3JsPQZB1kuUOA



_...by vapers, for the vapers_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (14/5/22)

Pretoria, have you noted ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (18/5/22)

great big thanks to G Drops for the prize sponsors !!

dankie dames !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (18/5/22)

and Bewolk ! thanks so much, you guys rock !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (20/5/22)

our longest standing sponsor to date, each and every time !

thank you @charln for the prizes sponsor !

...love you long time !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (20/5/22)

BRING A JERSEY!

Cold weather for the weekend, apparently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (20/5/22)

...fortune favours the brave Sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (20/5/22)

....bring along all your unwanted vape stuff, your junk could be someone else's treasure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH (20/5/22)

vicTor said:


> ....bring along all your unwanted vape stuff, your junk could be someone else's treasure.
> 
> View attachment 256161


That's what my missis used to say about my junk. These days, not so much....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (20/5/22)

DavyH said:


> That's what my missis used to say about my junk. These days, not so much....



sorry for you Davy

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/22)

@vicTor @JurgensSt - guess no shorts today ?
Have a great day , see you guys at the next one !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (21/5/22)

hi all, the weather ain't great but the Meet is happening !

we'll be nicely under cover, with heaters etc

will be nice and cosy

...see you there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (21/5/22)

@VapeCon tickets

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DavyH (21/5/22)

vicTor said:


> @VapeCon tickets
> 
> View attachment 256208


Ha! Got one!

Thanks @vicTor , horrible cold weather and wonderful warm company!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (21/5/22)

DavyH said:


> Ha! Got one!
> 
> Thanks @vicTor , horrible cold weather and wonderful warm company!



Congrats @DavyH thanks for coming Sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (22/5/22)

I would just like to commend @ivc_mixer 

the one and only Pretoria vaper that attended

thank you Sir !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/5/22)

vicTor said:


> I would just like to commend @ivc_mixer
> 
> the one and only Pretoria vaper that attended
> 
> thank you Sir !


Someone had to represent

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------

